# UPS for Router



## arian29 (May 26, 2020)

I am looking for a good UPS specifically for my routers. Any suggestions please .
Need for two routers, 1- Airtel default router, 2- Netgear Nighthawk R7000.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 26, 2020)

arian29 said:


> I am looking for a good UPS specifically for my routers. Any suggestions please .
> Need for two routers, 1- Airtel default router, 2- Netgear Nighthawk R7000.
> 
> Will this work-- LINK Amazon


RESONATE RouterUPS CRU9V Power Backup for Router Price in India - Buy RESONATE RouterUPS CRU9V Power Backup for Router online at Flipkart.com


----------



## arian29 (May 26, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> RESONATE RouterUPS CRU9V Power Backup for Router Price in India - Buy RESONATE RouterUPS CRU9V Power Backup for Router online at Flipkart.com


Not available


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 26, 2020)

arian29 said:


> Not available


Dont worry
Direct Delivery from Manufacturer site itself:RESONATE RouterUPS ASSIST - SPECIAL DELIVERY


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Dont worry
> Direct Delivery from Manufacturer site itself:RESONATE RouterUPS ASSIST - SPECIAL DELIVERY



I think the page has been moved. Showing 404 Error. Here's a link for the home page :
*www.resonate.store/


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 13, 2020)

Even my cousin needed one for his WFH, but no where router UPS is available.
So, I have given him my CyberPower 1KVA UPS with new batteries installed.
I think it should be able provide backup for atleast 3-4 hours.


----------

